# rusty back end.



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey, new to this site. i bought a 92 nissan maxima. i was doing some rust work, so i peeled back the carpeting in the trunk. i found that the entire seat belt mount on the drivers side had been rusted away. tons of rust going through to the back seat too.

wondering if this is a common problem or of i just got the car off a shitty owner?

also, will the vg30dett engine fit under the hood, or will i have to make the hood a lil taller?


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

My 92 Max has no rust there but you never know what salt a car saw or if there was a rock chip or painting defect from 16 years ago?!? I have had 2 pathfinders of the same year and about the same mileage. One had the floor under the rear seats almost gone (like you saw the road through 6" holes) while the other doesn't have a hint of rust.

Not sure about your engine question. Grab a tape measure?


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

and man 6" holes are pretty bad, even for canadian standards. i prolly would've gone for a different truck, haha


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is a common issue with salt area maximas.
if you were in the US you may even be covered by a recall.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

The truck was all but free (beggars can't be choosers) and amazingly had very little rust on the rest of the body. Just in the two joining seams where the floor met the side sills under the seat. Kinda weird...


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

thats funny, anywhere they put that seam sealer, i could find rust somewhere along the seam.


----------

